# Hi from Scotland



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

joining you from the nicest Socialist shithole in the world,the land of the (once) free...Robert the Bruce and William Wallace would throw up,if they knew...

I am conservative,not born here and really in need of some sane people to have discussions with...no,President Trump is NOT Hitler and unrestricted mass immigration of third world scum is not beneficiary to a society.The EU is a fascist wannabe superstate who is crashing Europe as continent into an abyss and globalization is pure evil...see,I'm a Nazi obviously and believing in freedom of speech just proves the point.

Anyways,hope to have some nice talks here and he! if you're interested in the former cradle of western culture and it's detruction,I am here to tell you

Cheers


----------



## petro (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...

 

We have fun and games...
and cheap soundbites.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome at the forum .


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2019)

.
..............     (do you like haggis?)


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

YES,great stuff

actually,the dish is called Haggis neeps and tatties


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2019)

Is it a Scottish thing not put a space after your comma?    ...


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Is it a Scottish thing not put a space after your comma?    ...


Nope,it's a German thing...as I've said,I wasn't born here.German efficiency does not permit the waste fo space for something as trivial as an extra space after a comma.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a Scottish thing not put a space after your comma?    ...
> ...



French dish are a lot better 

Haggis neeps and tatties ------>


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

French dish are a lot better 

And I am inclined to belief that.However,i haven't had the chance to try any of them.But I am still hopeful!


----------



## Dalia (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> French dish are a lot better
> 
> And I am inclined to belief that.However,i haven't had the chance to try any of them.But I am still hopeful!


You should try beef bourguignon, it's a winter dish.






Beef bourguignon - Wikipedia


----------



## OldLady (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> joining you from the nicest Socialist shithole in the world,the land of the (once) free...Robert the Bruce and William Wallace would throw up,if they knew...
> 
> ...


Welcome Lincoln!  I'm sure you'll be very comfortable here.  Good to have you.  Have some Cranachan (after finishing your neeps, of course).


----------



## the other mike (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> joining you from the nicest Socialist shithole in the world,the land of the (once) free...Robert the Bruce and William Wallace would throw up,if they knew...
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard sir.
You don't hate KFC do you ?


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> joining you from the nicest Socialist shithole in the world,the land of the (once) free...Robert the Bruce and William Wallace would throw up,if they knew...
> 
> ...


Welcome, do you golf? Those links style courses look pretty cool.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Well,I can tell you that the KFC here,in Stirling,is shite.So there is very little danger of getting addicted to their stuff


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...



nope,sorry.Have never gotten into that which is partly due to my German up bringing...we have a saying in Germany:"do you still have sex or do you already play golf?"

But yeah,I guess for a golfer,this is certainly a Mecca...I went past golf courses in the Highlands where you could probably make a fortune just by collecting lost balls...if you could get to them!


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


LOL hey now Bernhard Langer is German!


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


He,the dude is 61 years old.Should tell you about the frequency in which Germany produces pro golfer.Thinking back,I can't remember a single golf course where I grew up


----------



## Dalia (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln, I have a question for you, do you have the Der Alte / old man series in Scotland? I like this series but there is a lot of change of actor, but hey it is good serie

Then






Now


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Holy smokes! I wouldn't have thought anyone outside of Germany would know about it! the show has been aired since the 70s and we watched it as a family in the eighties and early nineties but I haven't watched it in ages now,since I was (except for a brief episode of 2 years) away from Germany.
I don't know if I would enjoy it these days,since all the Government controlled TV stations have turned their productions into gvt propaganda,with plots suited to promoted the main stream political agenda...during my time in Germany,I never bothered to set up my TV for anything but DVD watching,same as I've done here,in the UK...cause I'll be damned if I were to fiance the BBC with even one penny


----------



## Dalia (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Holy smokes! I wouldn't have thought anyone outside of Germany would know about it! the show has been aired since the 70s and we watched it as a family in the eighties and early nineties but I haven't watched it in ages now,since I was (except for a brief episode of 2 years) away from Germany.
> I don't know if I would enjoy it these days,since all the Government controlled TV stations have turned their productions into gvt propaganda,with plots suited to promoted the main stream political agenda...during my time in Germany,I never bothered to set up my TV for anything but DVD watching,same as I've done here,in the UK...cause I'll be damned if I were to fiance the BBC with even one penny


Ha! I'm sorry for you, we in France also have the political propaganda for Macaroni and here the series plays on TV France 3


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 4, 2019)

Willkommen mein neuer deutscher Cyber-Freund...


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Willkommen mein neuer deutscher Cyber-Freund...


Well thank you,mein neuer amerikanischer Cyber-Freund!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976  I spent 2.5 years in a little Burg 70 or 80 kilometers SW of Frankfurt called Bad Kreuznach… This was back in the late 70's... Enjoyed my stay there thoroughly...


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Good to hear,but don't go back...you'd be very dissapointed.
I used to live in Lower Saxony but I wouldn't even want to hang dead over a fence there anymore (German saying) .I have lived in the UK for a few years now and it's better,but not good,so we'll see
I have however a nice few at Stirling castle from my kitchen window (OK,it's not the best view of the castle,but we do get in free of charge)


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> joining you from the nicest Socialist shithole in the world,the land of the (once) free...Robert the Bruce and William Wallace would throw up,if they knew...
> 
> ...


Welcome to USMB, Lincoln1976. Hope you enjoy the boards. I'm very fond of the Scottish who are the founders of the Presbyterian Church of which my family has been associated with ministers and schoolmarms in our proud heritage and needless to mention, we're related to just about everybody in the world, according to my Cousin the school principal who looked into our background and found everyone in the world.  

You say "not born here" which in our vernacular sounds like somehow you crossed the Atlantic and are somewhere on US Soil, although of course that could always be quite vicarious in polite discussion. Again welcome, and please see to it your shots are current due to the insidious ankle-biting that shows up around here day in and day out, and hope you never get bitten. 
Oh, and my favorite song ever was written by a Scotsman:
​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome!

My fave dish is Paella, though.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome....as for "not born here": I am German,living in Scotland (and the UK,since I have lived in England as well) at the moment.
I would love to cross the big pond and live in the US though.I've lived in Saskatchewan/Canada for six years and I shouldn't have left.I do have a job offer from North Dakota,but boy,the legal migration system of the USA is SHITE (sorry,no other word will do) and I have to wait till spring next year in order to find out,if there is a way forward.

I've lived for a year in Western Australia as well btw


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My fave dish is Paella, though.


No problem,but don't beg me to use my bathroom  (since I've heard it's quite spicey)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



It's not spicey.


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


OK,I was just on the side of caution here...don't take it seriously,I like to joke around...life's shitty enough the way it is


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


Oh, I've been to Germany twice! Sold Pfaff sewing machines for 20 years or more before they sold out to the Swedes Husqvarna folks, and loved the place. I wouldn't mind being a caretaker at Neuschwanstein or even a fly on the wall there. Just kidding. I couldn't leave my home in Texas ever again, even though I do miss my husband who died 3 years ago. *sigh*


​


----------



## Lincoln1976 (Aug 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I trade ya! you come here and get my flat in Stirling and even though it's not Neuschwanstein,you could go as often as you wanted and visit Stirling Castle and I take your spot in Texas....what a lovely State in a great country!

Sorry to hear of your loss,I can't imagine how bad that must be


----------



## beautress (Aug 4, 2019)

Lincoln1976 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...



Thanks, Lincoln1976, but I can't leave my little place. It has its own lake, 14 acres, and it was a gift from my husband to me the day I retired from my business, which I turned over to others to run, although I still own it. I love birds and butterflies, and I watch them with joy every day now. But you're right. I live in a paradise on this side. Thanks for the offer though. Neuschwanstein's beauty is etched on my memory forever, having visited it only once.
Common visitors to my yard and lake:


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 5, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Lincoln1976 said:
> 
> 
> > French dish are a lot better
> ...


Looks like it has too much rabbit food, but okay.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 6, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Lincoln1976 said:
> ...


It is a very nourishing meal especially that we can add potatoes and also noodles….


----------

